# Chubby Chasers ITV



## iluvssbbw (Jun 25, 2007)

Does anybody remember the show which aired a few years ago ?, I wonder if you could tell me what happened to Lisa who starred on the show, Does she have a website or still model ?. 

[/IMG]




[/URL]


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 25, 2007)

What happened to any of them...? Lol 

I have no idea what Lisa is up to and I haven't seen any posts from her in any of the places I hang out for ages. I'll ask a friend of mine who is a connoisseur of BBW sites and see if he can report any recent updates. 

Tracey xx


----------



## Shosh (Jun 25, 2007)

HI, I also saw this documentary and have wondered what happened to the couple who got married ,Tony and Anna. They were wonderful, and they were a great example to others of how love can flourish between a ssbbw and an fa. I hope they are still happily together. Anybody know?
Susannah


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 25, 2007)

Yes, they are still very much together. Anna posts here quite often...

Tracey xx


----------



## iluvssbbw (Jun 25, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> What happened to any of them...? Lol
> 
> I have no idea what Lisa is up to and I haven't seen any posts from her in any of the places I hang out for ages. I'll ask a friend of mine who is a connoisseur of BBW sites and see if he can report any recent updates.
> 
> Tracey xx


Hey your a bbw celeb yourself i've seen you on a few programmes! lol.
That would be great if you could find out i'd love to know what happened to her ?.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 26, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Yes, they are still very much together. Anna posts here quite often...
> 
> Tracey xx


That is Ace Tracey! I loved Anna. I thought she was fantastic. She was so confident in herself that she made me start thinking that maybe I was ok too.
I wish them lots of love and happiness.
Susannah


----------



## GPL (Jun 26, 2007)

Anna is a wonderful person!
She's gorgeous and very sweet.
I think they are a cute couple:bow:


----------



## Anna (Aug 3, 2007)

Susannah said:


> That is Ace Tracey! I loved Anna. I thought she was fantastic. She was so confident in herself that she made me start thinking that maybe I was ok too.
> I wish them lots of love and happiness.
> Susannah





Ok don't know how I missed this post. Thank you GPL, Tracey and Susannah. 

We are still happly married. We celabrated our 2nd year wedding anniversery in April. I moved over to England right after we married and been here ever since. I fly back to my home town of Boston, MA. As often as I can. England is my home now and I honestly love it here. Here is the best update picture I have of Tony and I. It was taken at New Years Eve in Boston at a bbw event. 

Hugs and thank you
Anna 

View attachment 46.jpg


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 3, 2007)

How cute you two are! 

You look like a wonderful and happy couple, Dix ::wubu::


----------



## Anna (Aug 3, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> How cute you two are!
> 
> You look like a wonderful and happy couple, Dix ::wubu::



Thank you Samantha


We are very, very happy thank you.


Hugs
Anna aka dix


----------



## Shosh (Aug 4, 2007)

Anna said:


> Ok don't know how I missed this post. Thank you GPL, Tracey and Susannah.
> 
> We are still happly married. We celabrated our 2nd year wedding anniversery in April. I moved over to England right after we married and been here ever since. I fly back to my home town of Boston, MA. As often as I can. England is my home now and I honestly love it here. Here is the best update picture I have of Tony and I. It was taken at New Years Eve in Boston at a bbw event.
> 
> ...


Anna, So happy to hear the update. I watched the show and I thought you were so beautiful. I am so happy that you and Tony are so happy together.Yay. Susannah


----------



## Lucky Jackson (Aug 4, 2007)

Anna said:


> Ok don't know how I missed this post. Thank you GPL, Tracey and Susannah.
> 
> We are still happly married. We celabrated our 2nd year wedding anniversery in April. I moved over to England right after we married and been here ever since. I fly back to my home town of Boston, MA. As often as I can. England is my home now and I honestly love it here. Here is the best update picture I have of Tony and I. It was taken at New Years Eve in Boston at a bbw event.
> 
> ...



Hey guys I saw you on that show when it aired... I think maybe the 2nd time they showed it, I'm really chuffed to bits to hear your still together, your a lovley couple, really made me happy to read this post from you.


----------



## BigJB1974 (Aug 4, 2007)

Sorry to have missed it but glad to hear about your happiness Anna


----------



## GPL (Aug 5, 2007)

Anna said:


> Ok don't know how I missed this post. Thank you GPL, Tracey and Susannah.
> 
> We are still happly married. We celabrated our 2nd year wedding anniversery in April. I moved over to England right after we married and been here ever since. I fly back to my home town of Boston, MA. As often as I can. England is my home now and I honestly love it here. Here is the best update picture I have of Tony and I. It was taken at New Years Eve in Boston at a bbw event.
> 
> ...



Anna, you are special to me!
Always cute and truely one of the sweetest persons I met:wubu: 
Glad to hear you two do so great together.

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## Anna (Aug 6, 2007)

Susannah said:


> Anna, So happy to hear the update. I watched the show and I thought you were so beautiful. I am so happy that you and Tony are so happy together.Yay. Susannah



Thank you Susannah

We are very happy....and..:smitten:. We have worked hard to get were we are now.... 
The funny thing is I still get stopped sometimes here and ask if I was the girl from the show. Someone emailed me the other day and said that he saw the show, I think in German or somewhere not so long ago. I can't believe they are still showing it...lol 

Thank you again Susannah its really sweet people do remember us and ask to see how we are doing. 

Hugs
Anna


----------



## Anna (Aug 6, 2007)

Lucky Jackson said:


> Hey guys I saw you on that show when it aired... I think maybe the 2nd time they showed it, I'm really chuffed to bits to hear your still together, your a lovley couple, really made me happy to read this post from you.



Hello Lucky Jackson

Thank you very much. I honestly never got to see the show when it aired but got to listen to it. I still lived in the states at the time. But Tony called me to listen to it, while he sat there with one of his mates that is not a FA...lol (But he did like the show) 
I had a copy of the show, but I lost it in my move...  Someday I will get to see it again I hope.

Thank you again.

Hugs
Anna


----------



## Anna (Aug 6, 2007)

BigJB1974 said:


> Sorry to have missed it but glad to hear about your happiness Anna




Thank you BigJB

Well I don't think it was aired in the USA. But lots of people has read and recieved clips from it, I think. Thank you we are very happy.

I see you are thinking of going to Labor Day weekend Bash at Heavenly Bodys. If you go I should see you there.

Hugs
Anna


----------



## Anna (Aug 6, 2007)

GPL said:


> Anna, you are special to me!
> Always cute and truely one of the sweetest persons I met:wubu:
> Glad to hear you two do so great together.
> 
> ...




Hi hon

You are the sweeties you know that. Thank you hon, you know Tony and I are very happy. We do hope to meet you one day. Either we go there or you come here. But I do plan to come out to your country someday soon.

Hugs
Anna


----------



## Silversnake418 (Aug 6, 2007)

double post


----------



## Silversnake418 (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey, What was this show? I tried looking it up on wikipedia and nothing camp up? Maybe it was before my time or I just never caught it? I might have seen a youtube clip up once (if there are any out there will someone please link me?) Also to Anna, you and Tony look very happy, good for you!


----------



## B00TS (Aug 14, 2007)

Tony/Anna,

I saw the show when it first aired in the UK.

I am so glad things worked out for you guys, you look fantastic together  

Really heart-warming stuff !

Best wishes for the future,

Boots.


----------



## volatile (Aug 14, 2007)

I think I remember seeing this or something similar to it a couple years ago. It's sort of what got me into searching the whole FA thing. At the time I had no idea there was this whole world I was missing out on. I would love to see it again if possible.


----------

